
Sorry, your account is too new to submit this site - orchestrate
Can anybody explain about this please?
======
jcr
First of all, by asking your question here, it seems you missed the following
in the HN site guidelines:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

> _" Please don't post on HN to ask or tell us something (e.g. to ask us
> questions about Y Combinator, or to ask or complain about moderation). If
> you want to say something to us, please send it to hn@ycombinator.com."_

To answer your question, some sites have a history poor quality articles (i.e.
usually webspam regurgitation articles with a few rare exceptions of good
articles mixed in), and some sites are regularly abused but also have
worthwhile content (submitting off topic videos from youtube to drive up stats
by spamming news aggregation sites like HN is a constant and infamous
problem). To prevent abuse, new HN accounts are unable to submit URLs from the
lightweight and problematic sites.

------
brobinson
Sounds like you're trying to submit a link which is from a domain which is
either spammy, linkbaity, low quality, or otherwise overly submitted to this
site. It's probably an anti-shilling mechanism built into HN.

